

Python Issue 17587: Have all core library modules imported by default - d23
http://bugs.python.org/issue17587

======
trhtrsh
Annoying when an actually good idea gets buried in a joke.

    
    
        ; python
        >>> dir(csv)[0]
        NameError: name 'csv' is not defined
        >>> import csv
        >>> dir(csv)[0]
        'Dialect'
    

Really, you know exactly where 'csv' is, but didn't want to even suggest it in
the error message?

------
mpyne
Man, this has been an uninspired April Fool's Day so far Though, I can't
complain too much, I've not contributed _anything_ to the cause... that I know
of.

